# Bodybuilder looking for a personal sponsor to help me turn pro.



## builtchristopher (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

builtchristopher said:


> I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me.


 If you serious post it in the fitness or general forums bro. Good luck


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL I also need a sponsor so I can be the most blubbed BB ever to live!


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you looking for a sugardaddy?


----------



## Saney (Apr 23, 2010)

I am! I'll do w/e you want Bigmoe... Of course, for the right price


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 23, 2010)

i would have taken a different approach and attached a naked most muscular pose.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)

try Untitled Document
GICH!


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2010)

builtchristopher said:


> I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me.


PM me several pictures of your erect cock, I will determine if you are worth my money and time.


----------



## kamal1980 (May 30, 2010)

builtchristopher ...get in touch for sponsorship


----------



## Hoglander (May 30, 2010)

WOW what a coincidence. That's great!!! 

Saney, get your fat ass in on this before all the other superstars do!!


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2010)

heh, i need to lose another 25lbs before I do anything


----------



## USAmultimedia (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have any photos


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 2, 2010)

builtchristopher said:


> I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me.





pics! please?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you swallow too?


----------



## unclem (Dec 3, 2010)

iam hoping to go pro to but u got to get there first my friend. no one will sponsor a amaeture bber no matter if ur going pro or not. wat place do u think ull get in the pros? i no ill be in top 200 if u can get into the top 50 then u might make about 200$ yr as a ifbb pro my friend. theres no money in it unless you break the top 20 then its iffy. good luck but be realastic to.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jesus Christ ! Dark Saney your profile pic is both disgusting and hypnotizing... and maybe not legal


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 3, 2010)

builtchristopher said:


> I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me.



i think alot of people have this dream......i recommend putting together a resume of sorts.....contest pics, placings, and an essay on how you could/would help the company......


----------

